# More Trump Winning: Stocks Continue Record Run...



## Dschrute3 (Nov 27, 2017)

Dang, that's a whole lotta winning Prez.


*Stocks Around the Globe Stage Most Widely Shared Rally in Years *
*Investors say stock rally is a culmination of improving corporate earnings, strengthening economies and supportive monetary policies*

*In the U.S., the Dow Jones Industrial Average has logged 60 record closing highs this year, the most since 1995*

*The vast majority of global stock markets in 2017 have surged either to fresh records or multiyear highs, one of the broadest rallies in years that investors say is a result of the increasingly synchronized global economic recovery.*

*Half of the 35 major indexes representing the world’s biggest stock markets by value have hit all-time highs this year, the most since 2007, according to an analysis by The Wall Street Journal. In the U.S., the Dow Jones Industrial Average has logged 60 record closing highs this year, the most since 1995, with the latest push higher following the House Republicans’ proposed tax code overhaul...*

*More:*
*Stocks Around the Globe Stage Most Widely Shared Rally in Years*
*DRUDGE REPORT 2017®*


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 27, 2017)

lol, most since 1995?  You mean right after Clinton's tax increases that were supposed to tank the economy and kill job market and stock market?


----------



## Dschrute3 (Nov 27, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> lol, most since 1995?  You mean right after Clinton's tax increases that were supposed to tank the economy and kill job market and stock market?



Ha, that's some very lame butthurt gibberish, kid. Get a grip.


----------



## NYcarbineer (Nov 27, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > lol, most since 1995?  You mean right after Clinton's tax increases that were supposed to tank the economy and kill job market and stock market?
> ...



It's the absolute truth.  And btw, the current stock market is rising under Obama tax policy, not Trump's.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Nov 27, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...



Stop living in the past. Hussein ain't the Prez no mo, kid. Deal with it.


----------



## JoeMoma (Nov 27, 2017)

I would be careful about using the stock market to brag about how well the economy is going.  There are bubbles in the system that can bring the market way down when they burst.  Whoever is president at the time will most likely get the blame whether that president is at fault or not.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Nov 27, 2017)

JoeMoma said:


> I would be careful about using the stock market to brag about how well the economy is going.  There are bubbles in the system that can bring the market way down when they burst.  Whoever is president at the time will most likely get the blame whether that president is at fault or not.



True. The Democrats will be very quick to blame any economic downturn, 100% on Trump. But hey, it comes with the job.


----------



## ThoughtCrimes (Nov 27, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> Dang, that's a whole lotta winning Prez.
> 
> 
> *Stocks Around the Globe Stage Most Widely Shared Rally in Years *
> ...


Money is the fuel that feeds the 'market' flame. And the lamp burns the brightest just before the flame is starved and dies!


----------



## Pogo (Nov 27, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> Dang, that's a whole lotta winning Prez.
> 
> 
> *Stocks Around the Globe Stage Most Widely Shared Rally in Years *
> ...



Yyyyyeah uh, breaking news, they've been rising for eight years.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Nov 27, 2017)

ThoughtCrimes said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > Dang, that's a whole lotta winning Prez.
> ...



I know, y'all butthurt Democrats are hoping it happens. Y'all are some messed up folks.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Nov 27, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > Dang, that's a whole lotta winning Prez.
> ...



Your boy Hussein ain't the Prez no mo, kid. Deal with it.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 27, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...



Doesn't matter who a "Prez" is.  That's a historical chart.

Care to prove it wrong?


Nope, didn't think so.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Nov 27, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Nice butthurt. Go get your diaper changed, kid. All this Trump winning has you shittin bricks.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 27, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...



So you CAN'T dispute the chart.

Good, so I don't have to call my FA and get out of the market.  I was beginning to think I hadn't been making money for several years.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Nov 27, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Aw poor baby. All that Trump winnin makin ya cranky, huh? I think someone needs a diaper change and a long nap.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 27, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...



All I need is a regular look at my investments.  That's how I know this isn't new.

Maybe you should have invested sooner than now.  That's not my problem.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Nov 27, 2017)

Pogo said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Aw, so cranky. Sorry, but there's a whole lot more Trump winning on the way. You better get out and get a couple cases of Preparation H for that butthurt, son.


----------



## Pogo (Nov 27, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> Pogo said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...



What does that mean? The market's about to tank?

My FA keeps telling me we're overdue, so you may be right.  Time will tell, won't it.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Nov 27, 2017)

Pogo said:


> D:cuckoo:schrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > Pogo said:
> ...



Ha, you sure hope it tanks. Y'all haters is crazy.


----------



## DrLove (Nov 27, 2017)

Let us know when Agent Orange more then doubles the DJIA as Obama did.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Nov 27, 2017)

DrLove said:


> Let us know when Agent Orange more then doubles the DJIA as Obama did.



Another butthurt Democrat tired of all this Trump winning. I love it!


----------



## william the wie (Nov 27, 2017)

Obama damn near destroyed the US economy while more than tripling the Dow. Wages and employment are what matters most followed by real GDP and positive action on the balance of trade. The stock market is a trivial economic indicator,


----------



## Dschrute3 (Nov 27, 2017)

william the wie said:


> Obama damn near destroyed the US economy while more than tripling the Dow. Wages and employment are what matters most followed by real GDP and positive action on the balance of trade. The stock market is a trivial economic indicator,



His massive Debt is gonna sink a whole lotta Americans in the future. I'm shocked his loyal bots can't see that. I guess they need to live in denial. It's pretty sad though.


----------



## Mr Natural (Nov 27, 2017)

Thank you President Obama!


----------



## Dschrute3 (Nov 27, 2017)

Mr Clean said:


> Thank you President Obama!



Husein ain't the Prez no mo, kid. It's over. Ya gotta deal with that. Trump's winning bigtime!


----------



## Aldo Raine (Nov 27, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> JoeMoma said:
> 
> 
> > I would be careful about using the stock market to brag about how well the economy is going.  There are bubbles in the system that can bring the market way down when they burst.  Whoever is president at the time will most likely get the blame whether that president is at fault or not.
> ...




  Presidents have very little long term impact on the market as a whole.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Nov 27, 2017)

Aldo Raine said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > JoeMoma said:
> ...



Convenient flip-flop there, kid.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Nov 27, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...




  Do not believe I ever flip flopped pops.


----------



## JoeMoma (Nov 27, 2017)




----------



## Dschrute3 (Nov 28, 2017)

Aldo Raine said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...



I don't believe you.


----------



## Aldo Raine (Nov 28, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> Aldo Raine said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...




  This may shock you but i don't give a phuck what you believe snowflake.


----------



## eddiew37 (Nov 28, 2017)

JoeMoma said:


> I would be careful about using the stock market to brag about how well the economy is going.  There are bubbles in the system that can bring the market way down when they burst.  Whoever is president at the time will most likely get the blame whether that president is at fault or not.


When Obama entered the WH the DOW was what?? 6000++? when he left it was 19000+++  Trump is riding Obamas coat tails


----------



## frigidweirdo (Nov 28, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> Dang, that's a whole lotta winning Prez.
> 
> 
> *Stocks Around the Globe Stage Most Widely Shared Rally in Years *
> ...



Nothing like taking credit where it's not due. 

The fact that shares AROUND THE WORLD are going well, shows it's got nothing to do with Trump.


----------



## eddiew37 (Nov 28, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > Dang, that's a whole lotta winning Prez.
> ...


Yes He's responsible for our corporations great earnings for our low taxes ,,lol The pos is demented  GD republicans gave us a crazy man as president


----------



## frigidweirdo (Nov 28, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...



Is he?

How much less are corporations paying under Trump exactly? 

How does he make these corporations have better earnings exactly?


----------



## eddiew37 (Nov 28, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


You didn't get it??  HE DOESN"T  He's all mouth


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 28, 2017)

DrLove said:


> Let us know when Agent Orange more then doubles the DJIA as Obama did.


In 2007 just before the crash, the DOW was at 14,164.53.

On January 20, 2009, the day Obama took office, the DOW as at 7,949.09

In order for Obama to have doubled the DOW, he would have had to raise it to 28,000 and change.  From January 2009 until somewhere in 2013, the Dow finally regained its former level.  So, if you are going to give Obama credit, then you can give him credit for the range of 14,164.53 to what it was when he left office.  Some 3,000 and change higher. 

However, it isn't Presidents that drive the Dow or the stock markets but speculation and optimism.  The market would have recovered regardless of anything that Obama did.  The markets today are climbing on the hope that Trump will deregulate business and create a more business-friendly environment. So far, he's done that.

But the growth of the Dow since Trump taking office has more to do with speculation than with any policy.  Just as the slow growth of the Dow during the Obama era was pretty flat due to speculation and the fact that he was a heavy hand with regulations.

I'm concerned right now that the market is on the verge of a correction of 8 to 12 percent.  I'm sure you'll blame that on Trump though.

United States bear market of 2007–09 - Wikipedia


----------



## Dschrute3 (Nov 28, 2017)

Aldo Raine said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > Aldo Raine said:
> ...



Ha, nice.


----------



## eddiew37 (Nov 28, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Let us know when Agent Orange more then doubles the DJIA as Obama did.
> ...


Why not blame the big mouth? After all didn't he take all the credit for it's rise?


----------



## Dschrute3 (Nov 28, 2017)

frigidweirdo said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > Dang, that's a whole lotta winning Prez.
> ...



Sho thing hata. Whatever.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Nov 28, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> frigidweirdo said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...



Aw, sounds like someone needs a diaper change and a nap. Trump's magnificent Economy is makin ya so cranky.


----------



## eddiew37 (Nov 28, 2017)

Dschrute3 said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > frigidweirdo said:
> ...


trump did nothing you boob   except  yap a lot


----------



## Darkwind (Nov 28, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > DrLove said:
> ...


Why blame anyone.  The market goes up, the market goes down.  People and governments try to smooth it out, but everyone knows the risks involved.  Just remember, the market is NOT the economy.  It isn't even a very good indicator of the economy.


----------



## Dschrute3 (Nov 28, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



Run along tell Mommy ya made a big stinky in your diaper. You crazy cranky, kid.


----------



## DrLove (Nov 29, 2017)

Darkwind said:


> In 2007 just before the crash, the DOW was at 14,164.53.
> 
> On January 20, 2009, the day Obama took office, the DOW as at 7,949.09
> 
> ...



Oh I see, so now Obama gets credit for Junior's economic meltdown. He was handed crap sandwich and oversaw a huge turnaround. 

Sorry, but Homey don't play you're little game 

The Obama bull market: A 140% jump in the Dow


----------



## eddiew37 (Nov 29, 2017)

DrLove said:


> Darkwind said:
> 
> 
> > In 2007 just before the crash, the DOW was at 14,164.53.
> ...


And Obama left with unemployment in the 4% +


----------



## DrLove (Nov 29, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> DrLove said:
> 
> 
> > Darkwind said:
> ...



Yep, but stay tuned - Darkwind will be along shortly to tell us that in 2006 it was about the same, so Obama gets credit for nothing! 



*Average Unemployment Rate By Year*

2009: 9.3 percent.
2010: 9.6 percent.
2011: 8.9 percent.
2012: 8.1 percent.
2013: 7.4 percent.
2014: 6.2 percent.
2015: 5.3 percent.
2016: 4.9 percent.


----------



## eddiew37 (Nov 29, 2017)

It certainly looks like the president and the Repubs in Congress are slowly (or perhaps not so slowly) completely doing themselves in. They have already clearly demonstrated that they have no idea how to run a government. (unless they are doing it on purpose?)

If they keep this up much longer, they will not get elected to anything for at least the next decade.  Sad, really.  It's no longer funny. We are all just waiting for it to be over. No popcorn wanted or needed!


----------



## Proud White American (Nov 30, 2017)

NYcarbineer said:


> Dschrute3 said:
> 
> 
> > NYcarbineer said:
> ...


Bullshit.

It's rallying because of Trump's pro-business fiscal conservative policies, and because of the Republican-controlled Congress being very likely to pass tax reform.

Anyone who has investments in the market is extremely happy and laughing all the way to the bank right now.  The losers who don't invest are only hurting themselves, and they're the ones whining and sniveling.


----------



## Proud White American (Nov 30, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> It certainly looks like the president and the Repubs in Congress are slowly (or perhaps not so slowly) completely doing themselves in. They have already clearly demonstrated that they have no idea how to run a government. (unless they are doing it on purpose?)
> 
> If they keep this up much longer, they will not get elected to anything for at least the next decade.  Sad, really.  It's no longer funny. We are all just waiting for it to be over. No popcorn wanted or needed!








Can we say wah wah enough?


----------



## eddiew37 (Nov 30, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> NYcarbineer said:
> 
> 
> > Dschrute3 said:
> ...


I was laughing 8 years with obama    Haven't stopped yet


----------



## eddiew37 (Nov 30, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > It certainly looks like the president and the Repubs in Congress are slowly (or perhaps not so slowly) completely doing themselves in. They have already clearly demonstrated that they have no idea how to run a government. (unless they are doing it on purpose?)
> ...


Wait till you find out how this tax bill hits you in the ass   I'll look forward to you crying then


----------



## tycho1572 (Nov 30, 2017)

We finally have a president working hard to fix what democrats have done!


----------



## Proud White American (Dec 2, 2017)

eddiew37 said:


> Proud White American said:
> 
> 
> > eddiew37 said:
> ...



It's going to help me more than hurt, in fact most people will benefit from it. 

Only the losers who sponge off government services will be bitten in the ass more than those of us who work for a living, own businesses, and rely on the government very little.

If you invest money in reputable stocks or mutual funds it's already a win-win situation. Seen the DJIA in the last week?  All-time record highs.


----------



## tycho1572 (Dec 2, 2017)

Trump is doing much more than just bringing wealth back into the country, he’s managed to empower women to start speaking out about the abuses they’ve endured under the democrat rule!


----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 2, 2017)

Proud White American said:


> eddiew37 said:
> 
> 
> > Proud White American said:
> ...


Your parents have medicare??  SS?  Right now the young are paying  SS for baby boomers  and  soon to reward them Repubs will cut their SS


----------



## MarathonMike (Dec 4, 2017)

The DOW just crossed 24,500! As the great Donald Trump predicted,  I'm getting tired of all this WINNING.


----------



## Pogo (Dec 4, 2017)

Without even looking up what the market's doing at the time I can see it just by glancing at who the last poster in this thread was.

Partisan hackery does serve a purpose after all.


----------



## Rambunctious (Dec 4, 2017)




----------



## eddiew37 (Dec 4, 2017)

MarathonMike said:


> The DOW just crossed 24,500! As the great Donald Trump predicted,  I'm getting tired of all this WINNING.


24365 now   and FANG stocks sink


----------

